# Foods that boost libido?



## gerrypony (Apr 14, 2010)

I am clinging to a straw here, but are there are any foods I could prepare for my husband to increase his sex drive? He's overweight, so we know he needs to lose weight. At the moment he's got ZERO drive and seems like he can go on the rest of his life without sex. His high blood pressure means pills are not an option. Has anyone had any success boosting their libido or getting in the mood after eating or drinking something in particular?


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I studied a tiny bit on aphrodisiac foods and some good foods to increase blood flow and get the libido going are..
asparagus
almonds
bananas
oysters
avacados
chocolate
This link also helped me out http://www.alternet.org/health/132846

I find that anytime my husband and I go out for oysters, he is rock hard for me in the evening(like he took a viagra) 
boy do I love oysters too, the taste..not so much..but I get incredibily excited at the slightest touch
I wish I could eat oysters everyday, this is probably the strongest aphrodisiac in my opinion


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

Cinnamon is a natural aphrodisiac. Here's a link:

http://www.natural-aphrodisiacs.com/best/cinnamon-cinnamomum-zeylanicum.shtml


----------



## gerrypony (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, I heard about oysters, but neither my husband or I like them! Do mussels or scallops have a similar effect, you think?


----------



## Saya (Mar 25, 2010)

I've read that foods high in zinc (oysters?) Vitamins E & B help. I have a guy friend that gets B12 shot and he says that gives him energy and bumps up his drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Oysters work..all the others mentioned above I've heard of working as well..especially dark dark chocolates like 70 percent or higher...just not too much, I read too much can have a negative effect..
zinc as well(as already mentioned), usually no sugar wheaties have 20 percent zinc...again not too much zinc as it can also have negative effects..
I also find the cucumbers increase my sperm count..by alot...everytime I've had alot of cucumbers my wife will notice, she'll be like "that was ALOT" sometimes even the next day she'll tell me "that was ALOT last night" 
Not sure though if cucumbers make you extra horny though...
Did You know that at Amish weddings they give the married couple loads and loads of cucumbers? 
Also have read that the powder (glutomine) will increase growth hormone levels...when your growth hormone levels are higher your wanting to have sex levels also go up..


----------



## Sixgunner (Mar 5, 2008)

If he's overweight, why do you want to keep feeding him. Have him join a gym; exercise will boost his energy. :scratchhead:


----------



## Keely (Apr 25, 2010)

Sprinting for 30 seconds, then resting for 60 seconds, and keep repeating for 6 cycles (9 mins), tricks the brain into making the whole body stronger and fitter.

The sprinting should be fast enough to create an oxygen debt, so that you need the 60 seconds of recovery to get your breath back. Pretend that a dinosaur is chasing you (and could eat you if you don't run fast enough).

This sprinting increases the testosterone and human growth hormone levels in the blood, and tends to cause a steady fall in bodyweight - leading to a renewed interest in sex.

Fat and protein are good for us - it is the high g.i. carbs and trans fats that cause the health problems (as well as excessive calorie intake).

When men cut down on fat intake, testosterone levels fall rapidly and muscle strength falls off as well. Minerals and vitamins can't be absorbed properly without fat.

The best way to lose weight is to do sprints and weights to build muscle. This uses all 529 muscles in the body to burn fat.


----------



## gerrypony (Apr 14, 2010)

Keely said:


> Sprinting for 30 seconds, then resting for 60 seconds, and keep repeating for 6 cycles (9 mins), tricks the brain into making the whole body stronger and fitter.
> 
> The sprinting should be fast enough to create an oxygen debt, so that you need the 60 seconds of recovery to get your breath back. Pretend that a dinosaur is chasing you (and could eat you if you don't run fast enough).
> 
> ...


Wow, great advice, thank you! My husband is starting to exercise more frequently, mainly using the treadmill at home, but he just walks briskly. I'll recommend this interval training instead, as well as strength training. Would you change anything about this plan for a person with high blood pressure?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow! There is truly a huge list, in fact I'm currently writing a book about just that, with recipes included. 

I would start with celery. It's an amazing one and as he's overweight, also a healthy choice! Ginger, and garlic are also great.


----------



## gerrypony (Apr 14, 2010)

HappyHer said:


> Wow! There is truly a huge list, in fact I'm currently writing a book about just that, with recipes included.
> 
> I would start with celery. It's an amazing one and as he's overweight, also a healthy choice! Ginger, and garlic are also great.


Interesting ... what's the title of your book? Do you already have a publisher? In other words, do you have a publication date? I'd want a copy!


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm still playing with different titles. I'm on the "L's" as I'm going through a whole alphabet of aphrodisiacs and including a little history, their nutritional benefits, especially as it relates to libido and improving sexual health. 

It's amazing how foods can help so much with every facet of sexual health, and increasing feelings of lust and desire as well. 

I'm looking at several publishing options at this time, but my deadline is to have this project completed for a fall release date, if not sooner.

I will make sure and post a note here for anyone that might be interested in a copy, or you can register at the HappyHer.com/blog as I'll be sure to keep the readers up to date there as well.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

gerrypony said:


> Interesting ... what's the title of your book? Do you already have a publisher? In other words, do you have a publication date? I'd want a copy!


I always coat my steaks with a generous covering of garlic and salt before tossing them on the grill....:smthumbup: not sure if any boost to the libido, but like the flavor it adds.... anything else would just be a nice bonus....

Celery just as a snack from time to time... or added to roasts along with carrots and potatoes... works with beef and deer meat too, I think the garlic and celery take some of the gamey taste away from the deer meat


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Bake a pumpkin pie! I make mine from scratch, but I heard the smell of a pumpkin pie baking increases a mans testosterone level. I'm not sure if it's quite true, but it's worth a try!

Pumpkin pie sounds good, maybe I'll whip one up today.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> If he's overweight, why do you want to keep feeding him. Have him join a gym; exercise will boost his energy.


Correct. 

Obesity causes high blood pressure which in turn causes erectile dysfunction which in turn makes gerrypony an unhappy pony. 

Get thy husband to a gym and on a high protien, low-fat and low-carb diet. 6-8 smalll portions a day instead of three big meals, will keep his metabolism higher and he'll actually burn off the weight faster.

Once he's thinner, you won't be able to keep him off you!

Makes sure he's taking multivitamins. * Doubling up on the zinc and B-6 will improve semen production dramatically*. That's an old trick that porn actors swear by.


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

honestly i think the weight loss will do more for him than any magical foods or pills


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

A while back I started to jog/run. After a few week,my libido shot up so much my with couldn't handle it. I was always in overdrive. With her low libido, I was just frustrated all the time. So now I jog, and I don't run hard anymore. I do other sports to keep me active. Still, it's too much for her. She is getting better though. And no.... she won't run or jog to improve her health and lidido. I wish I wis I wish she would.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Already Gone said:


> A while back I started to jog/run. After a few week,my libido shot up so much my with couldn't handle it. I was always in overdrive. With her low libido, I was just frustrated all the time. So now I jog, and I don't run hard anymore. I do other sports to keep me active. Still, it's too much for her. She is getting better though. And no.... she won't run or jog to improve her health and lidido. I wish I wis I wish she would.


Running never increased my libido. I use to run 36 miles a week until I broke my neck 3.5 years ago. I'm able to use the stationary bike, but I can not get a good cardio workout. I miss it.

My drive has sky rocketed and is currently higher then my husbands. We are emotionally/physically connected and he clearly meets my needs. Maybe it's my age(late 30's) or a little bit of both? I desire him more then ever now, even though I live in severe pain and I can only walk a few hundred feet at a time.

Luckily for me, my husband's drive is pretty high. Life is good!


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Blueberries, but I can't recall if they boost libido or fertility. :scratchhead:


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Dates.


----------

